# I Think My Dove Is Dying!



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

My dove was fine yesterday i took him out and gave him a bath he played with me for a while and i put him back in his cage. about dinner time he went down to the bottom and stayed there. he poop is white and completely water, he has no blockage in his throat, there is no blood, he wont move, eat drink, or stand up. he is just laying on his side and keeps blinking.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry. It's a male dove? What kind? How old is he? Do you have an avian vet?
Have you noticed that he either wasn't eating lately, or not pooping? He must have been not well for a bit to be doing this now.
Did you bathe him, or did he take a bath himself?


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

its a male diamond dove, not over 7 mounths, we don't have a vet and he was fine yesterday, i just gave him a bath and he started to sit around, he was eating and pooping fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you give him a bath? You don't let him go into the container of water by himself? He probably wasn't fine, and you just didn't pick up on it. Are you keeping him warm now? Can you put him on a heating pad set on LOW, then a layer of towel, then the bird. Also keep a towel or something over the cage to keep in the warmth.
What is he doing now?
You do need to find a vet for emergency situations like this. Have you had him long?


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

this may sound weird but he is fine now. i set him in the sun to warm him and he slowly started to get better. in about 2 hours he starting eating and drinking and then flew around. all i did was wrap him up in a soft rag and then set him in the sun.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for the update. Wonder what was wrong. I would keep a close eye on him just in case, and it's important to have a vet lined up just in case you need one. I'm glad he is doing better now.
You never answered me on the bath. Does he go into the water and bath himself?


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

yeah i put like 2 inches of water in the sink about half the hight of him and let him play around in it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually birds that are sick don't want to bath. Did he seem to be enjoying it when he last bathed?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What food does he get, and does he get vitamins? 

Also, an indoor bird needs calcium AND vitamin D3, best given as a supplement rather than trusting to grit.


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

i give him all the vitimens he needs, i feed the him fortified finch diet that i buy from pet smart.


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Usually birds that are sick don't want to bath. Did he seem to be enjoying it when he last bathed?


 i mean i think he enjoyed it, i didn't really watch him. When i walked in he was. i don't think he is sleeping though because i never see it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But do you, as John has asked give calcium/vit.D3? An inside bird needs both because outside birds make vit. D3 from the rays of the sun, which an inside bird doesn't get. Without vit. D3, a bird can't use any calcium that he gets. A lot of people do overlook that need. Just trying to figure out what the problem with him was.


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> But do you, as John has asked give calcium/vit.D3? An inside bird needs both because outside birds make vit. D3 from the rays of the sun, which an inside bird doesn't get. Without vit. D3, a bird can't use any calcium that he gets. A lot of people do overlook that need. Just trying to figure out what the problem with him was.


i checked and yes his seed has it.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

I doubt vit d3 would be in his seeds and never give diamond doves baths. In the seven years I have had diamond doves they have never had baths even when given the opportunity.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What seeds do you feed him?


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> What seeds do you feed him?


fortified finch diet from pet smart


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, I have been looking up bathing, and apparently diamond doves don't normally bath. They like a mist, or bathe in the rain in the wild. So I guess you shouldn't be bathing your bird. If they must be bathed because they have somehow gotten soiled, the different articles say that they must be totally dried off like with a hair dryer, and not allowed to get chilled. So I guess you may have caused the problem with the bath. If the dove wants to go into a dish of water, he will go in, but otherwise, shouldn't be bathed, according to the different articles. So you shouldn't be putting him into a sink of water. 


*Should I bathe my doves?
Doves bathe naturally in the rain or enjoy a fine mist of water from a hose. Most doves, unlike pigeons, will not bathe in a water-filled container. Some ground-dove species enjoy dust baths.
http://www.americandoveassociation.com/html/dove-information.html
*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Seeds don't normally contain calcium or vitamin D3. What brand is it?


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Seeds don't normally contain calcium or vitamin D3. What brand is it?


 is it the brand "All Living Things" and that you for your help on this.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What is listed for ingredients? I don't think it has calcium or D3 in it.


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> What is listed for ingredients? I don't think it has calcium or D3 in it.


there are too many to list but it doe have D3 in it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, but not always usually enough unless you have a separate supplement for the calcium and D3. If your bird is a male then he still needs calcium and D3, but his needs are not as high as a females would be.

I'm wondering if the problem was the bath. Have you bathed him before? Just setting a container that will hold enough water for him to bathe, and using warm water, and letting him choose to get in or not, would be much better. But then he would have to be dried off so not to get chilled. 
Is his cage in the sun? Or do you have lights on the cage? Can you post a picture of his cage and where it is?


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Okay, but not always usually enough unless you have a separate supplement for the calcium and D3. If your bird is a male then he still needs calcium and D3, but his needs are not as high as a females would be.
> 
> I'm wondering if the problem was the bath. Have you bathed him before? Just setting a container that will hold enough water for him to bathe, and using warm water, and letting him choose to get in or not, would be much better. But then he would have to be dried off so not to get chilled.
> Is his cage in the sun? Or do you have lights on the cage? Can you post a picture of his cage and where it is?


i give him grit and millet so he is fine on the diet, i also have his cage in the window, so the sun shines on him for at least half the day everyday.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Was the sun shining into the cage that day after his bath?


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Was the sun shining into the cage that day after his bath?


 no it was cloudy, yeah he was probably just cold. ill be sure to mist him instead


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often times birds will sprawl out on the floor or a shelf perch after a bath to dry off. They like to do that particularly in the sunshine.


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

you see he slept alot when he was on the ground but i never see him sleep, that is another thing, is it normal for a dove not to sleep when a person is around?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doves can be nervous birds, so probably would be aware if you were around, and that is probably normal behavior. 
His cage should be partially covered so that he has a secluded corner to rest in. That usually makes them feel more secure. They also like a night light at night so that they can see what is going on around them and don't get scared.


----------

